# enfoiré



## hairyharry

Hola. Alguien podría explicarme el significado de la palabra "enfoiré" y si esta tiene una connotación ofensiva o por el contrario puede usarse dentro de relaciones de mucha confianza y/o amistad. Gracias.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, HairyHarry. Te doy la bienvenida al foro. Espero que disfrutes compartiendo conocimientos con nosotros .

La definición de enfoiré puedes hallarla en este diccionario (te recomiendo que lo añadas a tus "Favoritos" ): http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/enfoiré/1



> Imbécile, bon à rien.


Como verás, en ese diccionario se indica que se trata de una palabra "trivial", es decir, "vulgar":



> *trivial. *− _LEXICOGR._     Marque stylistique appliquée à des mots de niveaux de langue familière ou populaire, que la norme socio-culturelle condamne comme ayant des connotations indécentes, grossières ou obscènes (d'apr. _Ling._ 1972).
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/trivial


Se trata entonces de una palabra muy familiar que se emplea como insulto. Podrías utilizarla con alguien de mucha confianza, cuando condenas un comentario abyecto por ejemplo (lo digo por experiencia propia).

Por lo general, se traduce por "cabrón". En México, podría equivaler a "pendejo".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## hairyharry

Gracias por la respuesta tan rápida y espero también poder contribuir pronto a este foro.


----------



## swift

Ha sido un placer, Harry.

Te recomiendo que esperes otros comentarios. La traducción de "enfoiré" no es muy evidente y puede variar según la región. Además, el contexto y el tono del enunciado tienen gran peso a la hora de traducir.

Te doy un ejemplo. Te advierto que todas las palabras que voy a darte a continuación son vulgares o muy vulgares. Según el tono y el contexto, en Costa Rica podría corresponder a: "cabrón", "güevón", "carepicha", "playo".

Saludos y bonne continuation !


swift


----------



## Jay Zodiac

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enfoiré

Allí, te dan una buena explicación para ese término. Te dicen el verbo de donde proviene, y añaden algo de historia, creo que está bastante completo. Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Habrá que esperar a los franceses que viven en Francia porque como dice el WIKI:


> Les artistes qui participent à des actions au profit des Restos du cœur se nomment eux-même _Les Enfoirés_.


Puede pues que la connotación no sea nada negativa hoy día y dependa de la intención del locutor/autor.
Según contexto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut hairyharry et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 


> Les artistes qui participent à des actions au profit des Restos du cœur se nomment eux-même _Les Enfoirés_.


 
Oui Martine, tu as raison. Grâce à ces fameux Enfoirés le terme a perdu beaucoup de son caractère insultant de départ. Maintenant il n'est pas rare de traiter un ami d'enfoiré, gentiment, juste parce qu'il vient de dire ou faire quelque chose de politiquement incorrect.


----------



## hairyharry

D'accord!!! Merci beaucoup Karine Fr et Cintia&Martine. J'avais déjà quelques traductions du mot. Mais cetait justement ca que je voulais savoir, s'il etait un mot vraiment insultant ou le degré d'acceptation dans le francais de touts les jours. 

MERCI!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Merci Karine pour confirmer.

Pues las propuestas de wift siguen siendo válidas ya que tratar a alguien de _güevón_/_pendejo_ (según leí en el foro SE), lo mismo que por aquí de _hijo de puta_ puede ser muy cariñoso dicho con el tono adecuado.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui mais attention quand même au ton employé... Un « espèce d'enfoiré ! » hurlé avec le visage tout rouge sera bel et bien insultant !


----------



## jprr

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut hairyharry et bienvenue sur ce forum !
> 
> Oui Martine, tu as raison. Grâce à ces fameux Enfoirés le terme a perdu beaucoup de son caractère insultant de départ. Maintenant il n'est pas rare de traiter un ami d'enfoiré, gentiment, juste parce qu'il vient de dire ou faire quelque chose depolitiquement incorrect.


Bonjour,
C'est vrai, _ jusqu'à un certain point_.
Mais de là à n'y voir qu'un amuseur ou un saltimbanque politiquement incorrect...il y a une marge.
Il vaut mieux l'utiliser uniquement avec des amis connus et qui ont le sens de l'humour!
En règle générale un enfoiré c'est un *franc salaud*, qui se fiche de toute morale, voire de toute valeur humaine.
C'est d'ailleurs par *antiphrase* que Coluche et les comédiens en question se sont nommés les enfoirés.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu as raison jprr (cf. aussi mon post précédent).
Mais avant les Enfoirés ceci n'était qu'une insulte (cf. son étymologie !). 
Et ce n'est plus le cas, il y a un autre sens qu'il ne faut pas négliger. Évidemment ça dépend du contexte et du ton employé...


----------



## hairyharry

Oui. bien sure que je faire attention. Cetait juste pour savoir si je devais m'inquieter ou pas. Comme Cintia&Martine a dit, on a des mots comme ca en espagnol (ambivalents) et maintenant je comprends beaucoup mieux le sens du mot dans le contexte ou je l'en ai entendu. 

MERCI! AU REVOIR


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

hairyharry said:


> [...] le sens du mot dans le *contexte *où je l'en ai entendu. [...]


Il aurait d'ailleurs été utile que tu nous le donnes, ce contexte !


----------



## swift

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Maintenant il n'est pas rare de traiter un ami d'enfoiré, gentiment, juste parce qu'il vient de dire ou faire quelque chose de politiquement incorrect.



C'est ainsi que je l'ai découvert ! 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui mais attention quand même au ton employé... Un « espèce d'enfoiré ! » hurlé avec le visage tout rouge sera bel et bien insultant !



Je suis tout à fait d'accord. En général, "espèce de" aggrave les choses.



jprr said:


> Il vaut mieux l'utiliser uniquement avec des amis connus et qui ont le sens de l'humour !



Curiosamente, uno sabe cuánta confianza existe cuando un amigo se permite este tipo de... cariños.



jprr said:


> En règle générale un enfoiré c'est un *franc salaud*, qui se fiche de toute morale, voire de toute valeur humaine.



Exactamente. Por eso decía que todo depende de la cultura y de la región. Por lo general, los insultos tienen una carga cultural que no se puede dejar de lado.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cholent

Hola a todos,

En América usamos mucho un insulto que podría, parcialmente y según la entonación, corresponder a _enfoiré_: "desgraciado". 

Aunque no lo parezca, en su forma coloquial es mucho menos "suave" que ruin o canalla, aun siendo sinónimos. 

Como dice la RAE, es un insulto grave en América.

El problema es que, hoy en día, se puede llamar_ enfoiré_ a un amigo, y seguir siendo amigos, pero también se puede llamar así a alguien que se va sin pagar la cuenta, al que te raya el coche, al que se acostó con tu novia, al que le roba a una ancianita o al que le da un puntapié a "Llaverito", tu perro chihuahua.

Equivalentes para _enfoiré_ no faltan, sólo hay que ver cuál es la circunstancia, para encontrar el adecuado.


----------



## Legusti

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut hairyharry et bienvenue sur ce forum !
> 
> Oui Martine, tu as raison. Grâce à ces fameux Enfoirés le terme a perdu beaucoup de son caractère insultant de départ. Maintenant il n'est pas rare de traiter un ami d'enfoiré, gentiment, juste parce qu'il vient de dire ou faire quelque chose de politiquement incorrect.



Bonjour,

Justement, à ce propos, je ne parle pas espagnol (juste quelques phrases toutes faites de touristes) et j'aimerai expliquer à une amie colombienne qui ne parle pas français le terme "Enfoiré" dnas la vision de Coluche bien sûr. Comment alors pourrais-je le traduire au mieux?
D'avance merci

LG


----------



## esteban

S'il fallait traduire le nom de cette association en Colombie tout en gardant le même esprit, je pense que "los canallas" ou "los desgraciados" (dont parlait Cholent) pourraient faire l'affaire. Ainsi, on emploierait également ce nom par antiphrase (comme le soulignait jppr). Quant au petit nom "amical" équivalent, tu aurais le choix entre "güevón" (donc comme au Costa Rica comme le laissait entendre swift mais uniquement entre hommes) et "marica". Littéralement "marica" signifie "pédé", mais dis-toi que même les filles (les jeunes) l'emploient parfois entre elles. Donc dans ce cas-là "marica" est vraiment une "marque d'affection" et n'a plus grand-chose à voir avec son sens littéral ! 

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Legusti

esteban said:


> S'il fallait traduire le nom de cette association en Colombie tout en gardant le même esprit, je pense que "los canallas" ou "los desgraciados" (dont parlait Cholent) pourraient faire l'affaire. Ainsi, on emploierait également ce nom par antiphrase (comme le soulignait jppr). Quant au petit nom "amical" équivalent, tu aurais le choix entre "güevón" (donc comme au Costa Rica comme le laissait entendre swift mais uniquement entre hommes) et "marica". Littéralement "marica" signifie "pédé", mais dis-toi que même les filles (les jeunes) l'emploient parfois entre elles. Donc dans ce cas-là "marica" est vraiment une "marque d'affection" et n'a plus grand-chose à voir avec son sens littéral !
> 
> Saludos
> esteban




Bonjour


Merci beaucoup pour cette très complète réponse. J'ai ainsi pu expliquer au mieux l'idée des Enfoirés à mon amie. Elle me dit que selon elle le plus "proche" serait "los desgraciados".

Merci encore.
Cordialement

LG


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Verdad que en muchas películas (ej : la de Javier Camara, Fuera de c...), subtitulan muchas veces "Hijo de puta" por "Enfoiré". Ya que en francés, "Fils de pute" suena más ofensivo que "Hijo de puta" en español.


----------



## maurichoch

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
quiero saber el significado de la palabra enfoirés. gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Maurichoch:

¡Bienvenido al foro!

Tu pregunta ha sido unida a este hilo que ya trató el asunto. Léetelo desde el principio, ya verás que no tiene desperdicio. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## adry2010

muy buena explicacion, hace rato queria saber este significado.....no me gusta insultar a la gente o tratar ''carinosamente'' a las personas sino se el signifcado que podria tener....mil gracias


----------



## bastianet

Bonjour à tous,
Para mi, dos traducciones :

1°: Para un amigo con cariño "Cabroncete"
2°: Para insulto "Cabronazo"

A bientôt.


----------



## Chris g. Jones

En mi rincón de la galaxia hispanohablante se dice cagabragas o cagabraguitas… con el mismo sentido y la misma conotación que «enfoiré» - etym. foire, feire, fouire… etc. deriv. del latín foria… diarrea. En inglés ***lo siento, en este foro no nos interesa el inglés; Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## Paquita

Chris g. Jones said:


> En mi rincón de la galaxia hispanohablante



Hola:
Para no despitar a los que te lean, precisa por favor a qué zona hispanohablante te refieres.


----------

